# Asus P6T Deluxe V2 Marvell 88SE6111 SATA Controller Driver needed



## da1 (May 17, 2011)

Hi guys,

I decided to install a amd64 8.2-RELEASE on my pc:
Asus P6T deluxe v2 (ICH10)
Intel i7 920
6GB Patriot ddr3 RAM
3x WD R3 500GB
Nvidia GTX250

when I noticed that the S-ATA controller is not supported (Marvell 88SE6111) and I couldn't install the OS because the HDDs were not detected. Therefore, I disabled the controller from the BIOS and I installed the OS.

The box is a test box and I would like to know if I can help any devs to make/test some drivers (if root access is needed, I can do that).

So, if I can help in any way, drop me a word below.


----------



## da1 (May 17, 2011)

I loaded ahci, xhci and atapicam, enabled the RAID controller in BIOS and this is what I got:

```
atapci0@pci0:5:0:0:	class=0x01018f card=0x82121043 chip=0x612111ab rev=0xb2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd)'
    device     = '6121 SATA2 Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA

ahci1@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x010400 card=0x82d41043 chip=0x28228086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Raid Controller (82801HR/HH/HO&82801IR/IH/IO(AIE=0)/ICH10R)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
```
 and the system booted fine.

Now, some things just to clear up my mind:
1) How come the system booted if the RAID controller is not in the supported hardware list a.k.a not supported ?
2) The correct make and manufacturer of the RAID controller is not displayed by pciconf. Am I reading the output in a wrong way ?


----------



## mav@ (May 17, 2011)

Marvell 88SE6121 is a 2xSATA/1xPATA controller. It is supported by combination of ata(4) and ahci(4) drivers. Also you have ICH10R 6xSATA controller there. It is supported by ahci(4) driver.

What's about supported hardware list - you may see it refers to ata(4) manual page, which lists these controllers.


----------



## da1 (May 20, 2011)

Mmmmm ... I was somewhat expecting the chip make and model to be listed on the hardware support list and that's why I didn't check the man for ata(4).

Thx for the reply anyway


----------

